# We Got It!



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Outbackers.
This is Bigleaf again. I spoke to you guys a few months ago about us getting a 21rs and you all were very helpful. Thankx again

We purchased a 2006 23rs this weekend, after much soul searching and seesawing back and forth between the 21rs and the 23rs. She's a beauty! I just love it. We were alitte niave about our TV's towing capability however. We have a 1500 Extended Cab Chevy with a 4.8L engine and 3.42 gear ratio with 6000# towing capacity. After comparing the weights of the 23rs, which we estimated at somewhere near 4660 dry we thought we would be about 1400 pounds under capacity when dry and about 1100 under when loaded. Sure we could tow her, no problem. HA!!!

We hooked that baby up to that truck and we weren't a mile down the road when we KNEW we needed a new TV. It was a white knuckle experience all the way in. We bought the OB in Chalmette, which is about an hour and a half, 60 something miles of bumpy potholed highway, and three very steep bridges away from home. The first two bridges we took in 3rd gear with the tow/haul engaged. Speed dropped to 40 mph, 3000 rpm. On the last big bridge, over the grand old Mississippi River, we were in 3rd with no tow/haul. Speed dropped down to 35 mph, 2200 rpm.

We are newbies, never towed anything over 2000 lbs. DW was scared to death.

We thought that the rpms were really high, but after reading some of the entries on this topic, I've noticed that it seems as though 3000-3500 rpms doesn't make anyone break a sweat.

Could you tell me, when towing on flat ground and in elevation, what is considered high concering rpms and temperature on the transmission?

At what rpms is is best to pull at on flat and in hills?

Do you think our TV is too small for the good bit of camper we have?

We don't plan on staying in the flats of Southeast La. We think a new TV is a must.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't speak for the 4.8 motor.
But i guarantee that the 3:42 rear end is killing you.
Nobody can tell you what route to take, but if I were you, I'd be truck shopping.
See new truck fever thread.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Those 3.42s are going to hurt you the most especially with the 4.8L. If you could go to 4.10 gears you would be amazed at the difference in towing. If you really like that truck and want to keep it for a while then look at getting the gears changed.

Its not uncommon at all to run 3000 rpms. Several of the hills around here we frequently visit 4000rpms. Those small blocks develop their HP and torque at high rpms and doesn't hurt them a bit.

As far as handling (white knuckle experience) the full size Chevy should be able to handle that 23RS pretty well. You may need to adjust your W/D hitch some to get the tongue weight balanced. Once everything is setup correctly it should pull like itâ€™s on a string and feel quite comfortable.

What type of hitch and sway control do you have?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback







.Until you decide to bite the bullit on a new TV ditch the 3.42's and get the 4.10's it will make a noticable difference.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Enough said on the gearing. Remember though that if you change out the gears, and you have a 4x4, you will have to do both differentials.

As far as handling, I'll second the question, what are you using for sway control and WD hitch.

Also, don't go by the weights listed in the brochures, or even the kitchen cabinet. Do yourself a favor, and get the trailer weighed before you start loading it with stuff. That way you will know exactly what you can put in there.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT























From my "trusty, dusty, notebook"......I have seen 4k while accelerating up a 7% grade. We usually cruise around 2200-2400 RPMS on the highway. Tranny temp has never been over 200 degrees. Actually, on flat ground, it has never gone above 150 degrees while moving and 180 degrees in stop and go.

It has been said before, but, IMHO the gears are killing you.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim(squared)

Seems like I am building a pattern here! I keep posting behind hatcityhousehauler!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You are use to the RPM's cruising without the trailer and those gears. Many of the posts you see about high RPM are people that have a higher ratio and are use to the higher RPM's already.

With mine I cruise flat land at 60 - 65 at around 1800 rpm but hit a good grade and it would not be strange to hit 4000 or 4500. Each engine is different but 3500 is not too high for RPM but I would still look for more truck if I were you.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your truck should be plenty to put the Outback inline. Double check your sway control, W/D bars and your brake controller. This make take a bit until you feel good about the right set-up.

You are like me. I went from a landscape trailer to a 28' and was nervous the 1st few times.

Just take it slow and steady until you feel comfortable. I tighten my sway control and it made a big difference on the highway.

Remember to take the corners a bit wider.

Thor


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey BigLeaf -

It is so nice to see another outback owner in my neck of the woods.







I live in Chalmette and we bought our 2005 27rsds from Steveâ€™s. Congrats on the new TT! You are going to love it. Wait, I am now putting it together.







My mom wanted to buy that 23RS, which was the only one on the lot from Steve last week and they wouldnâ€™t because â€œsomeoneâ€ put a deposit on the unit. What a coincidence. I found the someone! I think she said it was the Jasmine interior. Anyhow, she decided on another unit on his lot so it looks like everyone walked away happy.







Hey if you are ever out at a park and see a 27RSDS with a big goofy Great Dane running around, thatâ€™s us! Stop by and chat.

Chris


----------



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

uoutcampin2 said:


> Hey BigLeaf -
> 
> It is so nice to see another outback owner in my neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was us. We put the deposit down on it last weekend. We'll be looking for that Great Dane, but it may be awhile before we get out there.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL, DIESEL.



















































Sorry, going to a function with my department and the Gov. of VA this afternoon and feeling a little punchy. Go with a diesel, low RPM's, plenty of power (actually for the size trailer you purchased, power overkill!!) and the highest fuel prices to boot!! Don't forget the increased sticker price, too!!

Good luck on your new purchase, I would go HEMI or Nissan Titan if I were looking at 1/2 tons. I have driven them both and man are they fun to drive and both can pull the weight your looking at!

Jason


----------



## BigLeaf (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks to all for all the replies.
We are thinking deisel, but aren't sure yet.

To answer the question about the sway control and WD hitch, I think i am right in saying it is an Equalizer brand. It was only our first time using it and it didn't sway at all when the big trucks passed, but as Chris can tell you, one thing that Louisiana, especially in the New Orleans area, is not known for is its wonderfully smooth roads. Because the ground sinks around here, we basically live in a swamp, the roads get dippy and man, that truck was bouncing. If we keep the truck alittle while before we get a new TV, we are thinking of adding a set of springs to keep that bouncy feeling to a minimum.

Actually, I think the camper handled well. We just weren't used to towing anything that size.

Thankx again.


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree, the first few times pulling are difficult no matter what vehicle you have. I would check your brake control, sway, and WD as they can really make a difference if you don't have them. If you have any detailed questions let us know. As far as RPM's each vehicle is different, but I ussually cruise along at about 2200-2500 at about 60-65 mph, but see jumps on inclines up to 3500. The key is to get used to the ups and downs and time getting on the accelarator at the right times. The other thing is getting used to people smoking by your at 80 mph when you are going 70 mph on the interstate. I would give it some time before purchasing a new TV, you should be able to pull with your F150 as the person before me pulled ours with a F150 in Ohio.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

BigLeaf said:


> Thanks to all for all the replies.
> We are thinking deisel, but aren't sure yet.
> 
> To answer the question about the sway control and WD hitch, I think i am right in saying it is an Equalizer brand. It was only our first time using it and it didn't sway at all when the big trucks passed, but as Chris can tell you, one thing that Louisiana, especially in the New Orleans area, is not known for is its wonderfully smooth roads. Because the ground sinks around here, we basically live in a swamp, the roads get dippy and man, that truck was bouncing. If we keep the truck alittle while before we get a new TV, we are thinking of adding a set of springs to keep that bouncy feeling to a minimum.
> ...


You sure are on the money with the roads.







We have a motto that what ever goes up in the TT must come down before we leave. If not it will find itâ€™s own way down!







Once you load her up with all the goodies, go ahead and re adjust the Equalizer hitch. We were experiencing that same bouncing and the slight hip-hop that makes you feel like a jackrabbit going down the street. My rear on the TV was also sagging a little so I ended up adding a couple of more washers to the hitch and all is good now. My F-150 is nice and level and the only time I bounce or rock back and fourth is when a big dip kind of like when you get onto a bridge or overpass. But even then it isn't nearly as bad as it was in the beginning. Just remember, they set up the hitches kind of generically. They didn't once use a tape measure to check their settings. They set it up and said ok it looks level. So making adjustments is normal.

Chris


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well I was going to post about this, but y'all did such a great job I got nothing to say (imagine that!).


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Bigleaf, Wwelcome to the group. You might want to think about having shock absorbers added to your unit to help with the bounce. The TT has springs, the shocks will help smooth out the bounce part. There was a thread on this topic a few months ago, you could probably search for shocks and find it.

Good luck,

Regards, Glenn


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

As others have stated, a poorly adjusted hitch will accentuate the bounce more. However, I think you will always get more bounce with a 1/2 ton when towing than when not towing, even with a perfectly adjusted hitch. Reference HWY 101 on Oregon coast














shy









Give the truck a couple of more tows, you will know for sure by then. You are probably pretty close to your power limits but should be able to get the ride to be comfortable with some tweaks on the hitch.

Regarding hwy rpm, I am always pulling with o/d off and thus running ~2300rpm in the 60-65mph range. Going up small grades I can usually do this without a downshift, but on steep grades the tranny shifts into 2nd gear and I run ~3500rpm keeping at 50-55mph. On rare occasions I have gone to 4000 rpm.

It'll take some time to get used to towing, you probably won't be really comfortable with it for at least a full season of towing. Just take it easy out there, if you are wound tighter than a drum by the time you get to the campground then the purpose is defeated.

Danny


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Well I was going to post about this, but y'all did such a great job I got nothing to say (imagine that!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This means your job is done. I have definately learned a lot from your posts on towing. We can always count on you for good towing advise.









Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

think you got the answer you needed on the TT.

Now, CONGRATS on the new trailer.

With all the "Employee Pricing" deals going on right know, you're sure to get a nice rig at a decent price.

Camp On!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Employee pricing for GM ends 7/5/05. That's just around the corner, folks.

Hurry while it lasts.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I work for a Chevrolet dealership and if you are going to take advanage of the GM employee pricing program I would suggest that you get out there and do it.....my dealership is running low on inventory and we have been buying trucks from other dealers.

This is a really GREAT deal if you are in the market for a new vehicle. Just don't wait till the last minute because inventory is going to be sparse.

Gary


----------

